# Bonding existing spa concrete slab suggestions???



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

When you say spa, is it a built in spa or a package unit dropped on top of the slab?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I think the only way is cutting a nice square somewhere and finding rebar. If this is an inground spa, do you know if the spa light niche was properly grounded on the outside of the niche to the rebar? I would also make sure the light niche is properly grounded on the inside with a #8 grounding wire, with potting compound and that the light is indeed on a GFCI circuit. I would then verify continuity of the slab with water, the light niche, the pool pump, heater, pool light junction box, etc. You can splash water on the concrete slab and you should be able to check continuity to anything with the meter. I usually use a roll of wire as a test lead extension and verify continuity to everything. Its amazing how well concrete works as a conductor for checking continuity.


----------



## SparkyMcSparkerson (Feb 17, 2013)

Switched said:


> When you say spa, is it a built in spa or a package unit dropped on top of the slab?





Switched said:


> When you say spa, is it a built in spa or a package unit dropped on top of the slab?


It is a package unit dropped on top of the slab.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

SparkyMcSparkerson said:


> It is a package unit dropped on top of the slab.


Then this is where Switched was going with his answer.


680.42
*(B)Bonding.*
Bonding by metal-to-metal mounting on a common frame or base shall be permitted. The metal bands or hoops used to secure wooden staves shall not be required to be bonded as required in 680.26.
Equipotential bonding of perimeter surfaces in accordance with 680.26(B)(2) shall not be required to be provided for spas and hot tubs where all of the following conditions apply:

(1)The spa or hot tub shall be listed, labeled, and identified as a self-contained spa for aboveground use.
(2)The spa or hot tub shall not be identified as suitable only for indoor use.
(3)The installation shall be in accordance with the manufacturer’s instructions and shall be located on or above grade.
(4)The top rim of the spa or hot tub shall be at least 710 mm (28 in.) above all perimeter surfaces that are within 760 mm (30 in.), measured horizontally from the spa or hot tub. The height of nonconductive external steps for entry to or exit from the self-contained spa shall not be used to reduce or increase this rim height measurement.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Maybe I am not reading the question correctly. Bonding concrete would be the last thing on my mind. Grounding the Spa to the electrical service correctly would be. There are LOTS of concrete slabs that have NO reinforcing in them. My new house only has reinforcing in the footings.


----------

